# Handelsgenehmigung nach §11 TschG



## I.koi (11. Sep. 2012)

*Hallo*

Ich habe eine Frage, besitzt von euch jemand eine Handelsgenehmigung nach §11 TschG???

Weil ich dazu einpaar fragen hätte.

Ich würde mich sehr über PN´s von euch freuen


Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Dr.J (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Handelsgenehmigung nach §11 TschG*

Hab das mal ans "Schwarze Brett" verschoben.


----------

